# impossible d'accéder à ma boite hotmail



## audrey44 (8 Mars 2008)

bonsoir à tous
voilà je m'en remet à vous car j'ai un gros problème depuis quelques jours
je suis sur mac (logique je serai pas là sinon) et je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ma boite hotmail
alors je peux me connecter à aMsn avec mon adresse de messagerie et mon mot de passe. cependant une fois connectée je recois des mails et quand je clic sur le lien pour accéder à mes mails on me redirige vers la page de Windows Live et on me demande de m'identifier comme si j'étais pas connecter. donc je me connecte avec mon ID et mot de passe .... et là .... bah mon adresse ou mot de passe est faux... j'ai essayé mainte et mainte fois mais rien!! les seules fois om ca a a peu pres marché je me suis retrouvée sur mon compte hotmail mais pas dans ma boite de réception seulement sur mon espace perso (d'ailleurs j'avais oublié que j'avais été dessus).
bref je ne peux pas non plus me connecter quand je ferme amsn et que je tente d accéder à hotmail par internet (safari, firefox... idem !)
de meme quand je veux me connecter à Price minister par exemple: je m'identifie ca marche et quand je confirme je reviens sur la page d'identification.
bon la je suis paumée je capte plus rien aurais je un virus sur mon Mac ?? ca m'étonnerais mais bon
pour info je suis chez numéricable pour quelques temps mais d'habitude je suis sur neuf et tout fonctionne très bien.
je vous remercie pour votre aide quelqu'elle soit !!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2008)

concernant hotmail
sujet multi traité
virer les cookies msn hotmail microsoft windows live
( et eventuellement vider  les caches)


----------



## AnouckS (9 Mars 2008)

COmme hotmail est microsoft, je pense que ca fait blocage ou conflit, bref ça marche pas.
perso, j'ai téléchargé sur le sita apple ceci : Daniels HTTPMail Plug-in 1.46. Depuis plus de pb pour consulter mes mails sut hotmail car j'avais le même pb que toi.
A+


----------



## piercoco (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

pascalformac a donné la solution ..... il faut savoir aussi que le site est parfois "bloqué" ... pour une raison que j'ignore, même les manipulations indiquées n'y font rien .... puis soudain l'accès est possible !!!

Et cela de façon tout à fait aléatoire, c'est du microsoft ... faut pas trop en demander non plus !!!


----------



## maverick1984 (17 Mars 2008)

AnouckS a dit:


> COmme hotmail est microsoft, je pense que ca fait blocage ou conflit, bref ça marche pas.
> perso, j'ai téléchargé sur le sita apple ceci : Daniels HTTPMail Plug-in 1.46. Depuis plus de pb pour consulter mes mails sut hotmail car j'avais le même pb que toi.
> A+



Moi aussi je l'ai charger et ca marche pas, je configure avec httpmail sur mail et pas moyen de se connecter à mon compte


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2008)

voir ca dans les deux enormes fils entierement dédiés et sensés regrouper questions et réponses


----------

